# HCL to Remove Solder, Silly Question...



## publius (Feb 7, 2012)

Is it necessary to immerse the entire board to depopulate it? In other words, can the board be set in a shallow container with only enough HCl to touch the bottom of the board and soldered connection and still get effective depopulation? I know, I am being frugal...


----------



## maynman1751 (Feb 7, 2012)

Are you using any heat? I would think that it would work, but I would use enough HCL to reach both sides of the solder joints. Much faster!



> The best way to test something is to squeeze it, slowly, until it breaks.


 I think your squeezing this one a little too tight! :lol:


----------



## Geo (Feb 7, 2012)

if you are trying to salvage parts, i would not use acid. the legs are soldered through the board and most green boards have traces on top of the board that is soldered too. if you are just removing the solder, clip any aluminum or steel from the board and immerse the whole board.


----------

